# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Elstree Pics

## Treacle



----------


## chance

was that recent then as sharon in em,is she back filming???!!!

----------


## Treacle

> was that recent then as sharon in em,is she back filming???!!!


Nope, not recent no. Tish isn't back at Elstree yet.

----------


## true.moon

cool pictures please reply to my post in celebrity fame acadamy it is really bugging me

----------


## Treacle

I don't really post there but you can't really tell people where to post  :Smile:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

these pics are cool especially the sharon one

----------


## crazygirl

where do you get these pics from

----------


## kirsty_g

those pictures are good

----------


## shannisrules

they look good where did you get them from?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

These are brilliant, i love them.

----------


## hannah-mj

where did ya get em from? they are really good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I expect she went up ther and took them herself!

----------


## hannah-mj

> I expect she went up ther and took them herself!


god lucky person   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Treacle

I didn't go up there myself actually I got them from somebody I know who did take them. I have been down there though but I've not seen Jessie or Shane go in. I've seen others go in though and I don't like Alfie Moon anymore so I wouldn't want to see Shane go in anyways!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Great pics.

----------


## samantha nixon

these pics are really good and letitia looks really pritty in the pic of her but i think she looks like beth cordingly

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Hope to get some of my own soon.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

these pics are wiked

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------

